# Gay Ola



## JGUIS (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes, you read right.  This bottle is embossed Gay Ola, the improved cola.


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 12, 2006)

This is the reverse.  Hocking Valley Bottling Works Nelsonville, Oh.  It's broke, but this one will have to do for now.  I've seen hundreds of the HVBW bottles, but never this one.  Anyone have anything on it?


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Oct 12, 2006)

Gay Ola was also bottled by the E. E. Bottling Co. of Bangor Maine in the teens and 1920s.  I have a bottle of theirs, the Gay Ola embossing is different but it is also embossed 'The Improved Cola'.  Wonder how many other companies around the country bottled this product.

 -Sam


----------



## capsoda (Oct 13, 2006)

Bottlers up and down the east coast bottled Gay Ola. I don't think I would have drank it though.[&:]


----------



## DiggerBryan (Oct 13, 2006)

hahaha that's great! Two words, different times.  I bet if they knew what that meant these days they wouldn't have named it that!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 13, 2006)

There was also a Gay Ola bottled near me in Hagerstown MD


----------



## digdug (Oct 13, 2006)

I have found a few Gay Ola bottles. One brown colored from Birmingham, Alabama. I've also got a clear glass from Atlanta, Georgia.


----------



## cc6pack (Oct 13, 2006)

It was also one of the many bottlers that Coke sued for infringement rights.


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 13, 2006)

Can you imagine being in advertising today and having that thrown on your desk?  "Here ya go, sell this."  It would be a legal nightmare.  Anyone have a pic of theirs?  Are they similar?  I'm going to keep looking for a whole one, but this is the first so far in shops or the ground.


----------



## grime5 (Oct 14, 2006)

i have a corbin ice company with gay-ola cola embossed on it and saw a campbellsville ky amber gay-ola cola this week the corbin is amber too. i believe i had an onidea tenn gay-ola. i probably have a few more in the basement. later greg


----------



## wahtisit (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a Gay-Ola bottle from Prattville Alabama Bottle Works, and it looks like the broken one, but it does not say, new improved cola, or anything, just "Reg. at US. Pat. Off."

 about how much are these things worth?


----------



## wahtisit (Oct 18, 2006)

Any idea on the value? Ballpark?


----------



## capsoda (Oct 18, 2006)

5 to 10 bucks.......


----------



## Slappy_Kincaid (Oct 19, 2006)

Ya know, you have to remember that back in the, gay actually meant homosexual.  Of course, these days, gay only means happy.  : p


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 28, 2006)

i am watching one on ebay i hope i can get it it is supposed to be a little SCA and all the embossing is wrote in the same spencerian script as the coca cola bottles


----------

